# Engine Type?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What engine is this? Anyone know the HP & Tor


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

VE30DE, 190hp, 190 tq. it's the good one. 

I love that color... is that the car you're getting?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> VE30DE, 190hp, 190 tq. it's the good one.
> 
> I love that color... is that the car you're getting?


Nah. only wish! Its the same engine but the car im looking at is a grayish/gunmetal


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

isn't that Michaels car??? very nice and clean too its a shame he's selling the car now. anyways yeah thats the best engine that Nissan made for the 3rd gen maximas. good luck on getting the one that u want.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, that's Mike's... thus the reason I was asking about the pic.


----------

